# Larry Coryell 1943-2017



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Fusion guitar pioneer Larry Coryell died in his sleep last night in NYC. He was 73.



__ https://www.facebook.com/tracey.coryell/posts/1770524609931115


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP. Heard his name mentioned a lot in some of my music circles.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

John McLaughlin, Larry Coryell, Paco de Lucía - Madrid 1979


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

regenmusic said:


> John McLaughlin, Larry Coryell, Paco de Lucía - Madrid 1979


I used to watch this performance on vhs when I was very young. I suspect it is part of the reason that I developed a fondness for Spanish music.

RIP Larry Coryell


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Really sorry to hear that. I have a great liking for Larry Coryell. I first heard him when he played in Gary Burton's band on the album Duster. I then bought his first solo album Lady Coryell and that was me hooked. Terrific musician with a tremendously eclectic style. Another great gone.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Larry played a bar right at the top of my street in the fall of 2015. It was literally within walking distance. The band was playing new music by the drummer who is from this area. Apparently Larry played guitar on his album. Anyway, we got treated to a Coryell solo acoustic guitar segment, and Larry did his famous Bolero arrangement. He looked healthy, and he hung around after the show to greet fans. I'm sorry he had to leave us so suddenly, but he went peacefully in his sleep.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

1974 RMI Harmonic Synthesizer and Keyboard Computer demonstration record, part 1

Found this great Demo by Mike Mandal, Larry's keyboardist in the 11th House.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

He plays some Stravinsky in this one.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

From the NY Times: "Mr. Coryell never stopped looking to expand his musical horizons. In recent years, Mr. Lappen said, he had completed two operas based on works by Tolstoy, and had been working on another, inspired by James Joyce’s “Ulysses,” at his death."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I saw Mike Mandel last summer. Larry was scheduled to be there but he was recovering from an infection he contracted in the hospital while having surgery. But Larry's son filled in, and Randy Brecker was on trumpet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> He plays some Stravinsky in this one.


Great half hour with Mr. Coryell. He was well versed in many musical styles. I'm gonna miss him!


----------

